# Air Suspension Again



## jontan (Aug 30, 2009)

Help...Been searching previous threads to find an answer

Most of the plus points about air suspension aids are handling and saggy bottom and nowhere was my problem mentioned.

When getting in and out of the habitation door there is quite a bit of body roll. Some will be due to the van design with the door set behind the rear wheels but there is 1-2" movement at the bottom step.

My question is would airride or equivalent units correct this or is it the the leaf spring.


Before you all say it yes..there might be a little body roll on the person climbing in and out


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Best cure is to buy a step. Just use the electric one initially and then stow it. Worked for us.
The electric especially twin step acts like a BIG lever 8O


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Air suspension seems a very expensive way of curing a bit of sag when you climb in and out of the 'van.

Have you considered rear corner steadies? You can buy separate ones that just go under each corner, a bit like a pyramid-shaped jack. That would certainly solve the problem.

See them here:

http://tinyurl.com/2wj6bdj


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Body Roll*

Not exactly caused by body roll but definately the result of a soggy slide out step.

I spent a week in a French Hospital and six weeks recovering from a torn tendon before flying home.  
Never used a slide out since.

Steve


----------



## jontan (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahhh...Steve

Reminds me of the time when stepping out and half way down i remembered i'd already retracted the step. Its a long way down from a Sundance.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

yes is in short air suspension would alleviate this to some degree.

does is do the same round corners on the road? is it overloaded or all your load on the same side as the door? just a thought.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

A lot down to van design 

On my previous MH (Merc Frankia) never really noticed any body roll when using the step 

On the current Burstner, is is much more noticeable, and use the rear corner steadies,, which i did not before,, and i have air suspension on this one !!


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I had two Swift Royales which were similar to the recent Sundances. They had the step inside the van and as a cut away in the floor. We had minimal body role when exiting.

I guess it is your step and, as people are suggesting, it is acting as a lever. We have a step on our van and there is undoubtedly a significant amount of downward pressure on something that flexes behind the rear axle.

You will know whether it is a spring performance or the way you load the van by the way it handles on the road. 

Only suggestion I have is to approach someone with the same make and ask them if you try their step. You'll be surprised how many will say yes if you explain why and are not carrying a sack with 'SWAG' on it.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Soggy springs*

If you stiffen your suspension so the van does not move when getting in and out you will get a very harsh ride on the road (unless you pump up the air springs when stationary and let some air out when driving). I sometimes put a jack in the corner of the van next to hab door, but you gotta remember to remove it before driving off!


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We have Air-ride suspension and our Hab door is behind the rear axle.

You still get a lurch when standing on the bottom step even with the rear steadies down. 

We have even tried loosing some weight, so now live with it.

Regards and enjoy.


----------

